# SMS - welches Format?



## UdoKessler (8. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand in welchem Textformat eine SMS vorliegt/gesendet wird?
Habe heute ein neues Handy bekommen und dort kann ich zwischen
Unicode und Alphabet wechseln...?
Unterstützt jedes Handy den erweiterten Zeichensatz, also Unicode?

Grüße


----------



## frapo (8. Dez 2009)

In jedem Falle weiß google bzw. Wikipedia dazu eine Menge:

Short Message Service ? Wikipedia
SMS-Kodierung ? Wikipedia


----------



## UdoKessler (10. Dez 2009)

Danke...seltsamerweise bin ich diesmal irgendwie nicht
auf die Idee gekommen, bei Wiki nachzuschauen..

Grüße


----------

